# New LR CC crashing and shutting down



## sbr

Anytime I am in the Develop Module it crashes and shuts off after 2-3 adjustments of any kind. I already logged out of CC and logged back in several times. LR is also working very very slow. I am on a Macbook Pro.


----------



## clee01l

I need a screen shot. 
In LR goto the menu  {Help}{System Info...} and copy and paste that into a reply here.   Are you running a virus scanner?  Where are the master image file and the catalog file stored? Local HDD or EHD?
 Do you have face recognition turned on and do you have the GPU enabled in the Performance tab in Preferences.  Pause Face recognition and turn off the GPU and let me know if LR still crashes.


----------



## sbr

Thanks for your help, here is system infoLightroom version:  CC 2015 [1014445]License: Creative Cloud
Operating system: Mac OS 10
Version: 10.10 [3]
Application architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 2
Processor speed: 2.5 GHz
Built-in memory: 8,192.0 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 8,192.0 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 322.8 MB (3.9%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 1,009.9 MB
Memory cache size: 51.4 MB
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 2
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2
Displays: 1) 1920x1200, 2) 1440x900


Graphics Processor Info: 
NVIDIA GeForce 9400M OpenGL Engine


Check OpenGL support: Passed
Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
Version: 3.3 NVIDIA-10.0.31 310.90.10.05b12
Renderer: NVIDIA GeForce 9400M OpenGL Engine
LanguageVersion: 3.30


----------



## sbr

Where do you pause the face recognition?

Thanks!


----------



## clee01l

And??? 
Are you running a virus scanner? Where are the master image file and the catalog file stored? Local HDD or EHD?
Do you have face recognition turned on and do you have the GPU enabled in the Performance tab in Preferences. Pause Face recognition and turn off the GPU and let me know if LR still crashes.

How much free space is available of the Volume named "Mackintosh HD"?

To Pause Face recognition, click on the down triangle located just right of the Identity plate and then click on the "pause" button in the dropdown window.


----------



## sbr

All files are on the local HD, I turned off the GPU in preferences. How do you turn off the face recognition? I have the comcast virus scanner. I don't think it is a virus, LR was running fine until Tuesday after I loaded the new CC. Have about 125gig open on the HD


----------



## sbr

Hi I figured out how to turn off the face recognition


----------



## sbr

I unchecked the GPU box in LR perferences/preformance and now it works fine, the crashing stopped......so much for the new GPU performance upgrade,


----------



## clee01l

Well, there are a lot of graphics processors out there. You would think that those installed on the various Mac's would be thoroughly tested and approved.  I have two Mac's and the GPU in each is different and different from your MBP.  Apple recently released a 10.3.3 patch to correct some video issues.  Which build are you running?  If you have the latest OS X update it will be :System Version: OS X 10.10.3 (14D136) 
You can find that by clicking on the apple icon on the menu bar and choosing System Report and clicking on the Software item in the left panel.  If you are not running build 14D136 then updating OS X to that build may cure the GPU problem.


----------



## ISuTeKhI

Lightroom CC was also crashing for me (it would work for a while, then crashes, and afterwards it kept crashing when I reopened). I'm using a MacBook Pro (mid-2010) running GeForce 330M (OS X 10.10.3, build 14D136). Lightroom stopped crashing after turning off GPU acceleration in Lightroom preferences. Hopefully this will get resolved in a future update!


----------



## clee01l

ISuTeKhI said:


> Lightroom CC was also crashing for me (it would work for a while, then crashes, and afterwards it kept crashing when I reopened). I'm using a MacBook Pro (mid-2010) running GeForce 330M. Lightroom stopped crashing after turning off GPU acceleration in Lightroom preferences. Hopefully this will get resolved in a future update!


Welcome to the forum.  This is good to hear.  Sometimes I feel like I am dealing with isolated "one of" cases.  I am gratified to know that a solution that I suggested for one person has been the solution for another. 

No one expected LRCC/6 to be without problems and any time you introduce performance improvements based on hardware, there are bound to be problems. Which OS X 10.10 build are you running? If you have the latest OS X update it will be 10.10.3 (build 14D136)


----------



## Angella_Hutcheson

Hello, I am new to Lightroom and I have been having the same issues.  After researching it, I have found that my graphics card is not supported so I went to Preferences and keep trying to UNCHECK the gpu box, but it won't let me and immediately freezes there and makes me restart.  I have shut down the computer and have tried everything that I can think of.  Do you know how to be able to get it to uncheck the box?


----------



## clee01l

Rebelgal48 said:


> I have the same issue.  Did you find and answer yet?  I have even add more RAM also & it still happens.


These are usually cause by GPU acceleration failures.  Turning off GPU acceleration usually solves this.  Your LR version says LRCC2015.0.  LRCC2015.7 was released specifically to be compatible with MacOS (Sierra).  You need to be upto date with LR releases and bug fixes. 
I can tell more about your system if you follow the menu {Help}{System Info| and copy then past the results into a reply here.


----------



## Ten

Hi everyone... 
I also have a Lr crashing issue... Everytime I open Lr, it crashes. The only way I managed to keep it from crashing is not touching the keybord or magic mouse for ~ 10 min before I do anything on Lr... If I move the mouse or try to do anything right after opening, it crashes! This problem stared when I updated to CC 6.8. 

I disabled the GPU performance, I'm running Mac Os 10.12.2 Sierra on a mid 2013 27" iMac, got 24 Gig Ram, more than 2 Tb for free HDD. Catalogue and pix are stored on my mac HD.  

I'm also running Lr CC 6.8 on a mid-2014 15" macbook pro (retina) without any problem of any kind! 

I logged off and logged in from CC, uninstalled and reinstalled CC and Lr ... but none had any impact on the problem. 

Please H.E.L.P! 

P.S. : I'm not running any antivirus software


----------



## clee01l

Welcome to the forum.  What you suggest implies the problem is the difference between your iMac and your MBP.  Touching the mouse and causing a crash suggests the issue may be related to the Video driver.  Disabling the GPU would be my first suggestion too.
How much free space is available on your primary disk drive?  Insufficient free space can cause apps to hang.  You also might run memtest to see if your RAM is going bad.
Other background tasks could be interfering with LR.  You could compare Activity Monitor between the two machine to look for other possible causes.

FWIW, other than the malware protection built into MacOS, I don't run AV software either.


----------



## Woodbutcher

My iMac is a hair older than yours, but those are the first symptoms I saw when I had a hardware issue.  Fortunately I still have Applecare coverage at the time.  They replaced logic board and power supply.  Mine seemed to get worse when the machine warmed up too. Took a couple of trips to the Apple store for diagnostics before they gave up and swapped hardware, which fixed it.  They did both since it was under applecare and it saved them from opening it again if they only swapped one part out and it was the wrong one.

I may be totally on the wrong track, but don't rule out hardware at the issue.  If you added 3rd party memory, try pulling that out and see if it changes.  Also, you can run the built in diagnostics.  How to use Apple Hardware Test on your Mac

Mine would also crash when viewing videos in Quicktime...and in Lightroom.


----------



## fsuscotsman

Wow and I thought only Windows had problems!! Hope you all get it worked out because it is frustrating for sure!!!


----------



## clee01l

fsuscotsman said:


> Wow and I thought only Windows had problems!! Hope you all get it worked out because it is frustrating for sure!!!


All hardware fails. Macs and Windows machines use the same hardware.  Apple has more control over the quality of hardware that goes into an Apple machine. Microsoft does not.   Third party drivers probably cause the most problems on a Windows machine and again this is out of Microsoft's control.


----------

